# February Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (24 January 2013)

Good morning everyone and welcome to the February 2013 stock tipping competition entry thread! 

The February 2013 stock tipping competition is proudly sponsored by eToro. As the leader in social trading, eToro provides a simple, transparent and enjoyable way to invest and trade  in currencies, commodities and indices online. See who is trading what in real-time, follow the best performing traders and automatically copy what the best traders do. It's the smarter way to trade.

With more than 1.5 million users worldwide eToro make financial markets accessible to everyone. Join eToro today and experience the difference for yourself!

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have a minimum of 25 posts to enter. 

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between February 1 and February 28.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The competition winner will receive $100. The second placegetter will win $50 and the third placegetter $25. 

You have until midnight on Thursday, January 31 to enter. However, in practice, entries can be submitted until this thread is closed. No entries submitted after that can be accepted for any reason.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Each month we usually have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## drillinto (24 January 2013)

BHP

BHP is the largest mining company in the world. It has high volume, low production cost, long-life and expandable upstream assets, which are diversified by commodity, geography and market.


----------



## qldfrog (24 January 2013)

Not so sure about BHP....Drillinto, but they might end up getting rid of Marius and you have your chances.
I will go more risky with BPT (Beach energy) which is recovering from a sharp sell off.
BPT is my entry for Feb.
I do own so may be partial


----------



## Iggy_Pop (24 January 2013)

AVB for me again. Due for a rally


----------



## Tyler Durden (24 January 2013)

MQG - the more I don't buy it, the more it goes up. So here's hoping that I will jinx it so it comes down so I can buy it.


----------



## bigdog (25 January 2013)

MEO - only time will tell what they may find!


----------



## Nortorious (25 January 2013)

AMX for me thanks.

Some good signs on the charts in relation to accumulation


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (25 January 2013)

PEN again please Joe.

gg


----------



## robz7777 (25 January 2013)

PRR thanks!


----------



## Muschu (25 January 2013)

AMM please


----------



## burglar (25 January 2013)

ADN Adelaide Resources thanks Joe, They have slipped away a lot!


----------



## pixel (25 January 2013)

Thanks Joe.
I better grab *EDE *before someone else does.
Here's hoping they emulate LNC, but don't jump the gun much before the 1st.


----------



## white_goodman (25 January 2013)

FMS


----------



## CanOz (25 January 2013)

FKP please Joe...It's an algo pick.


----------



## prawn_86 (25 January 2013)

Havent enntered for a while but i'll go with AJQ


----------



## explod (25 January 2013)

"The yellow rose of Texas"  but what they dig is silver and get this, it sits next to the gold coast. 

AYN thanks Joe


----------



## CanOz (25 January 2013)

prawn_86 said:


> Havent enntered for a while but i'll go with AJQ




wow, AJQ is not in my list for ASX...


----------



## pixel (25 January 2013)

CanOz said:


> wow, AJQ is not in my list for ASX...




you better update your list thenm CanOz :
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/companyInfo.do?by=asxCode&allinfo=&asxCode=ajq


----------



## CanOz (25 January 2013)

pixel said:


> you better update your list thenm CanOz :
> http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/companyInfo.do?by=asxCode&allinfo=&asxCode=ajq




I do, everyday. Its Premium Data....

ahh...my bad...forgot to maintain the DB:frown:


----------



## McLovin (25 January 2013)

VEI, thanks Joe.


----------



## trillionaire#1 (29 January 2013)

MNE - Mining Group for me, thanks Joe.


----------



## robusta (29 January 2013)

PHK again please.


----------



## hosh (29 January 2013)

AZG

Takeover speculation and possible new contracts in the north west region of AUS


----------



## Mickel (29 January 2013)

I'll try LNC again thanks Joe.
 Plenty of rocket power in it yet. It's just a matter of timing for the comp.


----------



## Anmar (29 January 2013)

I will go with IRI again, if no one else has. The stock has the ability to climb further.


----------



## basilio (29 January 2013)

Lets see if* MHM *can back into the fold. Thanks Joe


----------



## mr. jeff (29 January 2013)

basilio said:


> Lets see if* MHM *can back into the fold. Thanks Joe




Hi Joe,

Can I have

MAD

please. They have potential for a turn around at these low prices.


----------



## willstor (29 January 2013)

Perseus mining PRU

Meow


----------



## sammy84 (29 January 2013)

AKM please


----------



## jonnycage (29 January 2013)

dtq thanks Joe

Jc


----------



## springhill (29 January 2013)

RFL thanks.

Reasons.
- They have returned positive net operating cashflow this quarter, a pattern I expect to continue.
- Moving closer to 'go live' with new sales, therefore positive announcements upcoming.
- Seller continually piling shares on sell side @ 8.8c as each previous parcel was bought, I believe seller was exhausted today


----------



## pavilion103 (29 January 2013)

NXS again thanks.


----------



## nulla nulla (29 January 2013)

I let it roll with* FKP *again thanks Joe. Still well under NTA and REIT's are flavour of the moment right now.


----------



## noirua (29 January 2013)

CEL - thanks Joe


----------



## So_Cynical (29 January 2013)

*PGI* - Panterra Gold

A large holder has now sold out of PGI so that should relieve the bulk of the selling pressure.


----------



## Family_Guy (29 January 2013)

AMX thanks Joe.


----------



## SilverRanger (30 January 2013)

CAS again thanks, hopefully the commencement of ore shipping in Feb will give it a boost!


----------



## Klogg (30 January 2013)

IDC please.


----------



## Ijustnewit (30 January 2013)

ICG please


----------



## Sdajii (30 January 2013)

PYM - same reasons as last month, drilling took a while. Fingers crossed February will be the month of a successful flow test.


----------



## herzy (30 January 2013)

WDR thanks Joe!


----------



## Joe Blow (30 January 2013)

Folks, once again I have forgotten to ask those entering to provide a brief reason explaining why they chose that particular stock.

To those that have provided a reason, thank you! 

To those who have entered and haven't explained the reason for choosing their stock, please consider posting a reason after the fact anyway. It makes the whole process a little more interesting.

I will endeavour to remind everyone to supply a reason when I start the entry thread for next month's competition.


----------



## tigerboi (30 January 2013)

CLX thx joe... cti logistics again has upgraded its profit guidance
they are a perth based transport company & one of just
a few making any money these days.

tigerboi


----------



## jancha (30 January 2013)

SUD formerly EMS Like the look of their announcements and due for another one. DYOR


----------



## systematic (30 January 2013)

I'm going to forget to look at this tomorro and don't have time now either.
I'll just have *CUU *again for another month please Joe.


----------



## happytown (30 January 2013)

aee thanks joe

at least 2 large players in the u308 industry casting a longing gaze over them

90-day due diligence by one party just about up (or may have already passed)

possibility of equity investment in their swedish u308 project (touted as 2nd largest undeveloped deposit in world - low grade)

cheers


----------



## Sean K (31 January 2013)

GMR

Due for an initial JORC, although it'll probably underwhelm, and may not even come in on time.



> Preliminary JORC-compliant resource calculation by Mining Plus expected by end of January 2013.


----------



## albaby (31 January 2013)

KAR thanks Joe,plenty more news to come inFeb although its may already be priced in Al


----------



## Miner (31 January 2013)

kennas said:


> GMR
> 
> Due for an initial JORC, although it'll probably underwhelm, and may not even come in on time.




Damn
I was a bit long journey from Vancouver to Perth and you got it 

Joe
I am listing PVD for my choice this Feb
Thanks


----------



## jbocker (31 January 2013)

NEA Nearmap Changed their business model. Looking forward to their report.


----------



## Crom (31 January 2013)

So many goldies to pick from, but just one pick avail.

FML thanks Joe.  My usual pick of AVQ will fire up by multiples but it seems now like it will be closer to the trial date.

Soooo, FML as at a price of 3 cents, is less than the 5 cents the Chinese paid for half the company.  AND the increased drilling as a result of the increased Chinese funding, may lead to an announcement very soon!


----------



## Gringotts Bank (31 January 2013)

DML

Reason: Recent takeover bid of $1.70.  No idea what the latest is with this.  Maybe the offer has been withdrawn, triggering the sell off.  However if they offered $1.70 then presumably they had valued the co. at more than this.  Someone else might step up and make an offer.


----------



## skc (31 January 2013)

So many to choose from...

OTC. 

Market cap ~$22m. Qtrly operating cashflow $4.8m. PE 2.8.

Should run for a month or two.


----------



## peter2 (31 January 2013)

Peter prefers to pick *PEK*, please.

Anticipating a break-out of long basing pattern after cap raising. OBV remains solid while the TMF is rising indicating some underlying demand. The break-out >0.20 would be the conservative entry, but we can pre-empt this can't we. 

The observant will notice I've had a couple of trades in this already.


----------



## Purple XS2 (31 January 2013)

*AHZ* Allied Healthcare - warming up, last traded @ 0.023:

Capital raising/dilution completed in the past week @ 0.020, and is showing good buying support since.

Substantial holder Avexa is probably continuing to sell down: this necessarily becomes less of a factor the more they do so.

Good prospects for announcements of progress in commercialising surgical products, and of progress in drugs in development.

Existing revenue stream from ongoing business shows modest gains.

Discl: holding buckets.


----------

